# Proxy Pac File mit IPv6



## keamas (22. Apr 2015)

Hi,
ich will ein Proxy Pac File schreiben mit Javascript:


Wenn der Host aus einem der unten aufgelisteten IPv6 Netzen kommt dann soll er es direkt schicken:


```
function FindProxyForURL(url, host)
{
/* DirectAccess */
if (isInNet(myIPAddressEx(), "2001:0:1::/48")
||isInNet(myIPAddressEx(), "2002:0:173::/48"))
{
return "DIRECT";
}
}
```

Ich versuche das ganze zu testen mit einem Pactester und bekomme folgenden Output:

```
$ pactester -p ipv6.pac -c 2001:0:1::1 -u http://www.google.com
JSERROR: PAC script:4:
ReferenceError: myIPAddressEx is not defined
pacparser.c: pacparser_find_proxy: Problem in executing FindProxyForURL.
pactester.c: Problem in finding proxy for http://www.google.com.
```



Ihm passt irgenwie die Funktion nicht. Auch wenn ich das "Ex" weglasse. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich so etwas schreibe? Ich habe in Google leider nichts zu dem Thema gefunden.


----------

